# Introducing DCTimer: timer app for iOS (iPhone/iPad/iPod touch)



## zhmeigen (Jan 16, 2014)

Get it in the app store here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dctimer/id794870196&mt=8
or just search for "DCTimer" in appStore.

DCTimer is a professional cube timer designed for speedsolving cuber.
Main features:
- Supports all WCA's official scrambles, including random-state scramble of 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Square-1 and Skewb. Scramble view is available for all wca scrambles.
- Supports unofficial and training scrambles, such as 3x3 LL training, edges training of big cubes, etc.
- Timer accuracy is 1 millisecond, and can be showed to 0.01s.
- Time format can be set to (hh: )mm:ss.xy(z) or ss.xy(z) when the time is over one minute.
- WCA inspection. 15 seconds countdown.
- Timer update, it can be set to seconds only, inspection only or none.
- Hold to start the timer. If the delay time is 0, you can just tap the screen.
- Manually enter times.
- Prompt to save when new time detected.
- Gestures support: swipe left to delete last solve, swipe right to change scramble, swipe up to edit penalty of last solve, swipe down to clear session.
- Times list: you can modify each solve (no penalty/+2/DNF), or delete it, or copy the scramble.
- Multiple session: shows best and worst time, average(mean) of 3/5/12/50/100, best average(mean), session mean and session average. Statistics details can be copied to che clipboard.
- Solve 3x3 cross/x-cross/eoLine, Square-1 shape, etc.
- Change background or text color.
More features are coming soon!


If you want to add translations: https://crowdin.com/project/dctimer

=======================
History:
ver 1.3.1
Minor bugs fixed.
iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 plus compatibility.

ver 1.3
Added color scheme editor for NxNxN, Pyraminx, Square-1 and Skewb.
Added gesture manager.
Show number of solves in the session list.

ver 1.2.4
Bugs fixed.
Added date format setting.
Added histogram and graph for statistics.

ver 1.2.3
Minor bug fixed.
Added font settings.

ver 1.2.2
Added languages: Dutch and Traditional Chinese.
User interface optimized.
Swipe to delete time in the result list.

ver 1.2.1
Bugs fixed.
Added stats settings: newest times at top, subtitle and so on.

ver 1.2
1. Bugs fixed and interface optimized
2. Drop to stop timer
3. Added background image settings.

ver 1.1.1
Minor bug fixed.

ver 1.1
1. Fixed bugs
2. Added 3x3 2GLL scramble, Square-1 cube shape scramble, etc
3. Manually enter times
4. Added gestures: swipe up to edit penalty of last solve, swipe down to clear session
5. Added Square-1 shape solver.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 16, 2014)

lol，nice job


----------



## Rich (Jan 16, 2014)

Promo Code HFF9R7ATTJTE has been used! Thanks very much!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 16, 2014)

I used promo code F3KFHR37K7A3.

Thanks a lot!

Just going to test it.


----------



## PlasmaStorm (Jan 16, 2014)

I use Promo Code: M66R4RJEJRHF
....thanks


----------



## Gordon (Jan 16, 2014)

I did an avg of 5 with the timer and saw this:


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 16, 2014)

I used 4TFXE4TW6PJ7.

Looks nice so far. I like the scramble view, although it would be nice if it didn't require an extra click -- there's lots of space to fit it wit the scramble and time display, so why not put it there?

I'm glad random state is catching on; how did you implement it? And what are you using for drawing?


----------



## stoic (Jan 16, 2014)

I used code 9THJ34NYYLEF.
Looks like a good timer, will test it properly later and leave a review. Thanks!


----------



## Egide (Jan 16, 2014)

i used this code: 4KP4ER4KLT3L
thanks for the app, the training scrambles are great.
For now the only problem l've encountered is that l can't access the results, every time l click on them the app closes.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 16, 2014)

Where do you put in the code in the App Store? Like gift certificates?


----------



## already1329 (Jan 16, 2014)

I used NPL6FLYAAM7Y.


----------



## Egide (Jan 16, 2014)

The EOLine on D (FB) indicates that it's (LR) and inversly.


----------



## Zeotor (Jan 16, 2014)

zhmeigen said:


> EDIT: here's some promo code which you can enter into iTunes to get a free copy of the app. Once you've redeemed a code, please post the code here in a reply so other people can know it's been used.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


All of the promo codes have been used now. 



zhmeigen said:


> However, it will be free for couple of days three weeks later (during Chinese Spring Festival).


 I will look forward to that. If you could, please update your post when this happens. Thank you.



AmazingCuber said:


> Where do you put in the code in the App Store? Like gift certificates?


This page gives instructions on how to redeem content (promo) codes.


----------



## zhmeigen (Jan 17, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I did an avg of 5 with the timer and saw this:
> View attachment 3465


lol but it works well with my device.. I will check over the source code later.



Lucas Garron said:


> Looks nice so far. I like the scramble view, although it would be nice if it didn't require an extra click -- there's lots of space to fit it wit the scramble and time display, so why not put it there?
> 
> I'm glad random state is catching on; how did you implement it? And what are you using for drawing?


Most of the scramblers, solvers and scramble views are port of wca's scrambler, qqtimer, cstimer, PPT, Mark2, and so on. I've translated from the Java or Javascript code to Objective-C. Now the code works well, but it's not fast enough and I will optimize it.
I will try to put the scramble, timer label and scramble view in the same frame. Thanks for support!



Egide said:


> For now the only problem l've encountered is that l can't access the results, every time l click on them the app closes.


Oh sorry for this


----------



## Laura O (Jan 17, 2014)

Well, that looks a bit like ChaoTimer. 

However, the app is crashing quite often when I select the X-Cross option.


----------



## FJT97 (Jan 17, 2014)

I would really like to have own statistics for each disciplin, like in the fivetimer.

Is that possible?


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Jan 18, 2014)

Will you be adding the drop to stop feature? That would be awesome!! Please do!


----------



## stoic (Jan 26, 2014)

This is a really good timer, I've been using it for a while now with no problems. 
It's packed full of features, and definitely the most complete timer I've seen. I really like the scramble view - I've found that particularly useful for practising cubeshape on square-1 (some scrambles are just too easy!)
So anyway, recommend, five stars, gj and it's definitely my main timer when I'm on mobile.

Edit: App Store isn't letting me review this for some reason


----------



## zhmeigen (Jan 30, 2014)

Zeotor said:


> I will look forward to that. If you could, please update your post when this happens. Thank you.


Free for 6 days (Jan 30 ~ Feb 4). Thanks for support!


----------



## stoic (Feb 9, 2014)

Update is good but I am getting a lot of crashes when trying to delete session


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 9, 2014)

Does this support 5x5 and above? Don't want to waste my dollar if it doesn't.....


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Feb 9, 2014)

you should make in the options something like that it would look more like other timers lets say five timer or chao timer \


----------



## stoic (Feb 9, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> Does this support 5x5 and above? Don't want to waste my dollar if it doesn't.....



Yes


----------



## zhmeigen (Mar 8, 2014)

1.2 updated, and free version is available
- bugs fixed and interface optimized 
- drop to stop timer 
- added background image settings.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Mar 8, 2014)

Just translated the text to Dutch(Nederlands) for you, hope it's usefull ;P


----------



## mitch1234 (Jan 19, 2015)

I really love this timer, but there are a few things that I really wished that it had. If there could be any way to see stats for current and best avg of 5 and 12 on the main timing page. Also unlike other cube timing apps this one doesn't lock the screen so that your phone won't lock itself, I find this really annoying when scrambling for large puzzles because I have to tap the screen and might start my inspection time. Other then that I'm in love with this timer, it's much better than any other timer out there for iOS.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 19, 2015)

How is this any different to ChaoTimer?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 19, 2015)

2 questions.

Is there a way to export as CSV? what are the different finger swipes you can do on the main screen?


----------



## Jen (Feb 16, 2016)

It seems that DCTimer has been taken off of the App Store. I was being lazy and wanted to reset all of my averages and instead of doing it manually, I decided to delete it and "re-download," but the re-downloading never happened because the app is no longer there. I've tried contacting the creator, but have yet to hear back from him. Does anyone have any idea how I can get the app back? It's not even in my recent purchases. 

Thanks a bunch.

Edit: I was able to get the old version of the app (1.2.4) on my phone because I backed up my phone to iTunes a while back. However, I'm still looking for ways to get the most recent version of the app. I'm pretty sure the app is up to 1.3 or 1.4 now, and the version I'm on does not save the scramble for the session event. 

Again, if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## KamoCubes (May 5, 2016)

Andriod?


----------



## Juliette Sébastien (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi! I just got this timer, but I don't know why the default language seems to be chinese. I study chinese at school but I don't understand everything, and english would me much more convenient for me. Could you tell me how to change the language? 

PS1: Since like 5 month ChaoTimer also switched to chinese with no obvious reason, so I think this is linked.
PS2: I'd also like to know how to add times manually and if I can add several at the same time.


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 14, 2016)

Would it be possible to add the option for inspection to run backwards (from 15-0)?


----------



## thomas.sch (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't know if anybody is using this timer. I think at the moment is no longe available at the AppStore.

My recomendation: Do not use it! There is no possibility to Export the times! So if you want to switch the App or the OS you loose your times!

I have made 150 screenshots and then in a batch OCR to get my times from DCTimer to Twisty.


----------

